# How much does a stable hand make?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You'll MAYBE make $10/hour, but more likely to only get minimum wage. Stable work isn't considered skilled labor, so it's not high up there on the salary scale.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

$1500 to $2500 a month, plus housing. Some grooms also get a cell phone paid, if the job requires it.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^ that must be before taxes!

$8-$10 per hour, many places also give free housing and reduced or free board for one horse, sometimes lessons too. 

When I was a full time barn manager at a pretty nice facility I had $1000/month after taxes, 5-7 lessons per week and free field board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Go visit some stables and talk to the stable hands. When you do sign on have a written contract regarding hours, wages, accommodations, etc. Some are notorious for asking for all kinds of extra "little" things that encroach on personal time and no extra pay. If you do it you will soon find yourself a barn slave.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Definitely get everything in writing, and legally. When I was working as a trainer and did some groom duties too, I was paid below minimum wage and did more work than I was getting paid for.

Let us know how your job search goes!


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone all your comments were very helpful! Luckily there are even allot of places near by that may be looking for a stable hand. I am very hard working and have a great reputation so hopefully that can play into all this  
Alrighty well thank you again and if anyone ells has any more advice it is very welcomed!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't settle for those minimum wage junk jobs. Be picky about who you will work for. Pick a trainer or competitor who is serious, has the backing, and can get you to good places. Check out their operation and choose to work for a manager who runs a tight barn. Well kept. Clean grooms. Decent vehicles. Serviceable tack.

Yeah, if you work for a larger operation you will have some co-worker drama. Being around people causes that. But, the upside is that there are more people to spread the work around and if you or someone else can't make it, there are more to share the extra. Also, you get more exposure to more ways of handling horses and general barn skills.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I worked as a groom in washington and I made 9.25 an hour. 

IMO, It's better off to just get a retail or fast food job and make minimum wage and have more hours, than to work a few hours a day making a few cents more. 
I prefer working a regular job now, and saving horses as my sport/relaxation time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

Boots, Thank you for your input I totally will do that! luckily I live in an area where there are allot of really nice big stables 

GamingGrrl, I am exactly the oposite I could never work at a fast food redterount! Nore could I because I will live in a tent before I live in the city haha. Thanks for your input though!


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Im 15 years old , I get $10 an hour and can work whenever I want , I only do stalls. Im not a people person and the barn I work for Im friends with them so ya Id rather work around horses and horse poo then anywhere else. Also Ive got to stay after and help train horses (halter breaking foals) and some really cool stuff!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I make $8 an hour, for my first job I'm pretty happy with it! 
I too could never work at a fast food restaurant (unles I absolutley HAD to)


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

SweetTyree`, I am also 15. I didn't mention it in my post because some people might think of me differently "How could she be responsible, shes only 15" sort of stuff. I have been working at a stable for board for the last couple year. I work horses, clean stalls, feed, put out feed, move horses, catch horses for people, load horses in the trailer, drag paddocks with tractor, fix fence and tons more. I work more than full time most weeks and almost never get a day off. As some of the people mentioned in their comments on this post was to "make sure you write out a work schedule and what you will be doing" well I didn't do that and this is what happened... I am a very good worker and am very strong and trustworthy so hopefully I can find a job that can support me! Most people that know me think of me as more of a 35 year old! I look allot older than I am, act allot older than I am (In a good way) and am mentally allot older than 15.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Ya i get that all the time , then people see me deal with horses rearing and throwing a fit and immediately stop judging my age. That sounds like a lot of work just for board IMO i dont know because my horses live at home. I would think you could make at least 10$ a hour or a bit more , or maybe pay half your board and work for the other half?
Since im working for a friend who is older , has a full time job etc. She was like "make sure you write down your hours , I dont want to loose a friendship over something silly like someone getting screwed over." So keep that in mind if you end up working for someone you know , that you both understand and make some sort of a contract!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I work 6 days a week at a private barn, they have 7 horses. I clean 4 stalls, re-bed, fresh water, refill the hay bags, let out the foal and dam, and ride one of the horses to keep in condition. My pay is $35 a day for 3 to 3 and a half hours....


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Write up a really good resume and cover letter for any barn you might go to work at- even if it isn't an official hire on sort of deal, it shows maturity and responsibility. $10 an hour is pretty average in general and for WA. Before you shake hands with anyone though, make sure everything is down in writing and signed by everyone involved. Keeps things less fuzzy.

Side note: I understand your dilemma as a younger girl trying to make it in a workspace where experience is key. I was doing all of that at 13 but it was very much kept on the DL at my barn as many boarders didn't like the look of such a young one handling their horses. It gave me plenty of great experiences that money can't buy though  Just keep doing your thing and as years pass you'll gain more of that respect that frankly only time will give.

Good luck job hunting


----------

